# What to use on the brush ???



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

I cleaned up 8 acres of woods over the winter. Got rid of most of the brush & left a lot of oaks. The brushy plants & a lot of Virginia creeper is coming back now. I'll take the tractor thru there with the broadcast nozzle & the hand gun. What's the most cost effective herb To use ? Dont want to kill grasses or the mature oak trees.maby a strong dose of LV-4 ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Crossbow and surfactant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> Crossbow and surfactant.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes that would be my choice and it is available in generic . I can buy Crossroad or Crosscut as a generic in the $40 range


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Will any of the mentioned products kill new growth from stumps where the tree was cut down a few years ago, and I don't want to kill grasses either, the stumps are along a old terrace in my hay fields..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> Will any of the mentioned products kill new growth from stumps where the tree was cut down a few years ago, and I don't want to kill grasses either, the stumps are along a old terrace in my hay fields..


Yes it will.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I also do a mix of 2,4d and crossbow if I want to save a few bucks. Crossbow is more expensive than 2,4d


----------



## sandbur (May 6, 2018)

Crossbow it is ! Thanks.


----------

